# FS:Dan Quillian RH Bamboo longHunter Longbow



## Decator Dunagan (Dec 15, 2008)

I am selling a Dan Quillian RH Bamboo longHunter longbow.  It is 68" long and 55# @ 28"draw.  It has been refinished and doesn't have the logo on the bow.  It shoots really well.  I am asking $200.00 firm.  I don't have any pictures at this time.  The bow is at a friends house in loganville.  If interested, I can get pictures.  

Thanks,
Decator


----------



## dutchman (Dec 15, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 15, 2008)

Folks that bow is at my house, Decatur did a great job refinishing it 
This would be a fine longbow for somebody


----------



## pine nut (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw it too and he did a good job on the refinish.  If I wasn't happy with my Pronghorn I'd want it.  Doubt it would disappoint you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2008)

Get after 'em Gene, that sounds like a fine bow!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> Get after 'em Gene, that sounds like a fine bow!



I'm certain it is, but I need another bow like I need an eighth hole in my head.


----------



## BowSniper (Jan 6, 2009)

Is this bow still available?

BowSniper


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes and it's at my house and im about 20 min. From l'ville in bold springs


----------

